# required lumens per sq ft?



## Dennis Alwon

truelight said:


> Hello,
> I am bidding a retail area. does anyone know the min required lumens per sq. ft. and where can i find that in the code?
> 
> Thank you


I am not sure there is one but if there is it would be in the building code, not the NEC.


----------



## Nephi

One of the salesman at my supply house has a program that configure lighting layout and lumen level for any scenario


----------



## Nephi

depending on the fixtures used Ive even had the manufacturer fax me a layout


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Nephi said:


> depending on the fixtures used Ive even had the manufacturer fax me a layout


That's fine and dandy but that is not based on the required lumens. The OP is looking for a rule that specifies minimum lumens.


----------



## truelight

I called the city inspector today and he said that there was a lighting requirement for commecial, but I did not get the Code ref.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

truelight said:


> I called the city inspector today and he said that there was a lighting requirement for commecial, but I did not get the Code ref.


There very well may be but I am quite certain it is not in the NEC.


----------



## truelight

Thanks. It is always possible the inspector is wrong.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

truelight said:


> Thanks. It is always possible the inspector is wrong.


Call the building inspector and see what he says. I am sure there are recommended minimums depending on what kind of space you have.


----------



## BuzzKill

truelight said:


> Hello,
> I am bidding a retail area. does anyone know the min required lumens per sq. ft. and where can i find that in the code?
> 
> Thank you


American Electricians' Handbook is a good source.


----------



## zen

someone once told me length x width [of the room] x 1.5 = watts per room..then figure out what the light s you using puts out,,,im not saying this is true,,just passing on what i heard..


----------



## truelight

thanks. I will work that calculation and see what it does.


----------



## sparks134

Check Article 220 on commercial lightinng


----------



## truelight

Hey you can't convert watts to lumens. It is different for different types of lighting. I knew that. sorta


----------



## Pita C

*retail*

I think it's about 3

http://www.holophane.com/hlp_library/guides/HL-2146.pdf


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Around here, you can put as much or as little as the customer pays for. The minimum requirement the inspector is speaking of is 1 fc/sf. That is for the Egress lighting path, along it's entire path.And often, it's not as easy to get as you think, I recommend checking with a light meter, before he comes in with his. There is no minimum for normal lighting


----------



## Handasee

Try this link:
http://oee.nrcan.gc.ca/publications/equipment/lighting/section3.cfm?attr=0
it has a chart of lighting requirements for tasks. Its part of an entry level paper on lighting. Scroll down until you find "Examples of lighting levels by building area and task"
Try also the IES Illuminating Engieering society
http://www.ies.org/


----------



## truelight

Yes, the ins mentioned 1 lumen per sq ft. He sounded unsure. that 1 fc is probably it. thanks to everyone for their input. If that is in the code and you know where can you let me know?


----------



## raider1

truelight said:


> Yes, the ins mentioned 1 lumen per sq ft. He sounded unsure. that 1 fc is probably it. thanks to everyone for their input. If that is in the code and you know where can you let me know?


That comes from IBC (International Building Code) Section 1006.2 for means of Egress Illumination. Here is what that section says;



> *
> 1006.2 Illumination level.​*​​​​The _means of egress _illumination
> level shall not be less than 1 foot-candle (11 lux) at the walking​
> surface.




Chris


----------



## bobelectric

truelight said:


> Hello,
> I am bidding a retail area. does anyone know the min required lumens per sq. ft. and where can i find that in the code?
> 
> Thank you


This site has a good Lighting Design forum.


----------



## 12144

*recommended lux*

Hi,

I use a simple and, best of all, FREE calculator (software) provided b y Australian Company Clipsal. Clipsal are manufacturers of electrical accessories, but one of their sister companies, Pierlite, manufactir lighting, and of course, their freebie program.

check it out at 
www.clipsal.com.au

Sorry if advertising like this breaks the rules, but it is for the good of all.

Regards

Steve


----------



## PhatElvis

Late Reply Here:

Most retailers want an obscene amount of light, but OSHA only requires 5fc for paths of egress. Your local building code may require more but bare minimum for a design build or budgeting exercise for a retail building, I use this (and they always want more):

Retail:
High activity, showcase and displays 100fc
Medium activity isles and such 75fc
Low activity, halls and bathrooms 50fc


----------



## LumenCache

*Use COMcheck (free software) for US Codes*

This app is a little big but it's free and has all the US states. In the project Tab, select the type of area and it will give you the requirements.

http://www.energycodes.gov/thank_you.php?register=no&software=COMcheck&type=default&os=windows

-derek


----------

